# Does anyone use checklists?



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Free Preservation Check List*

I found this website where they have free checklists downloads. I have used these with a few modifications and they have been pretty helpfull.
They are equipment checklist for doing a grass cut, debris removal, and lock change.

http://www.ppwsstore.com/business-area/checklists/


----------



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone else use checklists? I find it useful to use checklist for different jobs. This helps me make sure that I don't forget items when I receive work orders. I have enclosed a free checklist for maid service equipment that I am currently using. Let me know what you think.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Whether it is you or your people doing the work, once you get into a routine, if you are good at it, you won't forget anything. Lists are good for training.


----------



## ocrider (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you make people sign off on the checklist?


----------



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

We haven't required our workers to sign off on them. We use these as guidlines for the work orders we issue out. Kind of a like a heads up, that in order to increase your work load and get your properties done faster, here are the tools you need to have on you for the different types of work orders.


----------

